# Passenger was ex-Uber Driver



## Randy Civello (Aug 26, 2015)

The other night I picked up a passenger and he went on to tell me how he was an Uber driver for about 3 weeks. He said he quit because he wasn't making enough money and nobody was tipping.. Guess what, he gets out of car and does the same thing he was complaining about...no tip !!.go figure.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Randy Civello said:


> The other night I picked up a passenger and he went on to tell me how he was an Uber driver for about 3 weeks. He said he quit because he wasn't making enough money and nobody was tipping.. Guess what, he get out of car and does the same thing he was complaining about...no tip !!.go figure.


What a dick


----------



## UberRach (Mar 10, 2015)

I haven't tipped Uber drivers before either because I didn't have any cash. I know I'm a dick for it but I didn't have a way to tip him. I've tried to make up for it by making sure I always have cash on me if taking an Uber. I still feel bad about stiffing that guy though.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I've had three Uber drivers as pax, and only one of the three tipped me. I didn't understand it. Every time I take an Uber I tip $2,-$5. I just don't get it.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I even did the whole minimum fare ping because I wanted to use the service.

I was only 4 min away, had toes on the curb, pick up and drop off location locked and loaded, tipped the driver $2 for his 10 minutes of time.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Aren't tips included in the uber fare?


----------



## Rider (Jun 19, 2015)

Tips are not included. But they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## TurboChris (Sep 30, 2015)

I was a Uber rider for over a year till I signed up a couple weeks ago, used Uber X about twice a week.....I NEVER tipped a driver....I bought into the whole "cashless" thing....it wasn't till I signed on HERE that I realized I'd been had.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I have had several Uber drivers as passengers where I work. 
Every one of them tip. 
I tried to talk them out of it as a courtesy. 
One, I gave a free return trip to from shopping.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

The Uber website says "no cash, no tip, no hassle". 
yes, gratuities are expected in the cab business, but Uber (and Lyft) are the forerunners of the new sharing economy, sophisticated urbanites love it because it is so progressive.

The old school cab drivers who have a pocket full of small bills, and are usually packing heat, build their own customer bases, that was rejected in favor of mints and smart phones and credit cards/

People just don't realize that this new paradigm has tipping, its a new experience to them.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The Uber website says "no cash, no tip, no hassle".
> yes, gratuities are expected in the cab business, but Uber (and Lyft) are the forerunners of the new sharing economy, sophisticated urbanites love it because it is so progressive.
> 
> The old school cab drivers who have a pocket full of small bills, and are usually packing heat, build their own customer bases, that was *rejected in favor of mints and smart phones and credit cards*/
> ...


Im confused....

Are you slamming the "old school" drivers? (*bold section*)

or

Are you suggesting this "new paradigm" has something we have "yet" to discover? (underlined section)


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

oobaah said:


> Im confused....
> 
> Are you slamming the "old school" drivers? (*bold section*)
> 
> ...


Tipping etiquette just hasn't been established for the new sharing economy and rideshare drivers. It was with the old school cab drivers, but people see Uber and the rest of the progressive sharing economy as something different. Uber is seen as a form of public transport, and you don't tip subway conductors and bus drivers.

I was one of the old school drivers, but those days aren't coming back and I wouldn't slam myself.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

I_Like_Spam ....ahhh, gotcha...

I agree with you on the establishment of tipping in new rideshare concept.

I disagree on the perception of Uber as public transport, therefore no tipping.

My view is that Uber has brainwashed its riders into thinking tips were included (by telling half-truths) and letting that permeate into all other Uber products. Thats the reason why tipping is not NATURALLY happening.

Until that brainwashing is UNDONE, drivers will not see tips flowing with ease.

I do my part with every ride (undoing the brainwashing) and its yielded some benefits so far. I just hope all drivers will do so as time goes on.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

I don't know if the term "brainwashing" is appropriate, the passengers have just been informed in so many words by Uber. 

There are others, besides bus drivers and subway conductors, in the transportation field that don't receive tips. You don't tip your stewardess either, even when she brings you a drink. 

The sharing economy is still involving, websites like this one will be interesting from a historic prospective in a decade or less, its still shaking out


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

The stewardess only gets paid about 15 cents a mile. That's worse than even Detroit's Uber rates.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> The stewardess only gets paid about 15 cents a mile. That's worse than even Detroit's Uber rates.


But the stewardess isn't buying the fuel or the snacks for the plane.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> The stewardess only gets paid about 15 cents a mile. That's worse than even Detroit's Uber rates.


But.. @600 miles per hour it evens out


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I tip every time.

I educated a new driver today that she was allowed to take tips.


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Matt Uterak said:


> I tip every time.
> 
> I educated a new driver today that she was allowed to take tips.


I am surprised how many drivers feel like they can't accept a tip (due to Uber's horseshit policies).

If the person is tipping you, just take it, and express gratitude. Are they going to tip, then complain that you accepted it?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't know if the term "brainwashing" is appropriate, the passengers have just been informed in so many words by Uber.
> 
> There are others, besides bus drivers and subway conductors, in the transportation field that don't receive tips. You don't tip your stewardess either, even when she brings you a drink.
> 
> The sharing economy is still involving, websites like this one will be interesting from a historic prospective in a decade or less, its still shaking out


Tipping to me is when I know the server is paid part in wages and part in tips. It's not always a conscious thing but for example: waiters and waitresses, they get paid below the minimum wages in some cities, minimum in others...tip will make up the difference in minimum wage (if any) and the rat on top is cherry; like commission. When I apply for work, the base or hourly is usually a joke...it's the commission I get, that is my bread and butter.

So for restaurants that charge way higher so they can pay their workers higher wages; I don't mind having the "tip already included".

Bus drivers actually get paid pretty well. 10 years ago, it was $26/hr starting, can you imagine now?

I think if there was a tipping option, people would be more conscious of it. But most people don't know. It's not that their cheap completely, because after knowing that you're suppose to tip, they may take uber less to balance their budget, but most folks don't know better. That's not to say there aren't cheap passengers who deserves the worst of worse. Still


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The Uber website says "no cash, no tip, no hassle".
> yes, gratuities are expected in the cab business, but Uber (and Lyft) are the forerunners of the new sharing economy, sophisticated urbanites love it because it is so progressive.
> 
> The old school cab drivers who have a pocket full of small bills, and are usually packing heat, build their own customer bases, that was rejected in favor of mints and smart phones and credit cards/
> ...


I think the "no tipping" is not so much a paradigm of the sharing economy but more about Uber specifically. I find only about 5% of Uber riders tip. Lyft riders is more like 30-40% through the app and another 10-20% in cash. The cash tippers are very generous. I've had days when I've made $40-$50 in tips on about $100 in my cut of the fares.

Also, delivery is very tip oriented. Driving for DoorDash, I usually get over half my income from tips.


----------

